# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  The Red Hand of Doom 3.5 II

## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

Calyd's sphere leapt over the barricade, scorching the great ogre as it stood there, followed a second later by a sizzling spear of acid that drew an agonised snarl as it hit.

That gave Keda the opening he needed.  The neraph pulled one of his annulats and hurled it - and it caught the ogre's neck clean, shearing the beast's head clean off.  Unmentionable black fluids spurted as the ogre staggered and crashed to the ground inside the palisade.  The neraph leapt from the palisade, stealing around the northern side of the structure, hunting for another target.

However, there was a great eruption of noise as Vokon crashed into the clearing.  And the noise did not come from Vokon.  It came as a million plants suddenly grew as though a thousand springs had all come at once, in a field of green centred on the big goliath.  The rune on the log gleamed gold one final time and faded, and a rune on the corner of the palisade also glowed and disappeared, and Vokon's limbs numbed as though he'd been exposed for hours on a bare mountainside.  The plants grew fast, unbelievably fast, and wrapped themselves around everyone they touched.  Which included Vokon, Alastor, Aeric, Cyzar, Piko, and the summoned wolf, grabbing them all with a hundred verdant hands.  They whipped around Alastor's throat, and while he was able to keep breathing, the sudden interruption sent his illusionary army flickering ... and disappearing.

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


Right, a few bits and pieces here...

(1) *Meta,* the closest parapet-thingie to get cover behind is that position I moved Mikolt to.  If there's some other location she should've gone, let me know.

(2) *Dexam,* if Keda wouldn't have jumped off the palisade at seeing Big Ugly fall, then let me know and we can correct.

(3) *Aracor* ... Vokon triggered the runes because he has one thing not shared in common with everyone else who went into that clearing: the word 'Good' in his alignment.  Failed Reflex save for _Entangle,_ which means his DEX drops by 4.  But, um, the other rune was a _Shivering Touch,_ which hit for *8 DEX damage.*  And, um, I think that sets off his Wild flaw as well.  But I think you might be very happy to know that, yes, _Iron Heart Surge_ does apply to the panicked condition in that case.

If it's any comfort, those two runes are now expired.

(4) *A.A.King* ... yeah, Alastor fails his Reflex save (as do the animals and Aeric) and are all entangled, but worse still he also fails his Concentration check, meaning the _Silent Image_ spell sputters and dies.

(5) *danielx,* you'd already specified where Arendi is putting the Celestial Bison, so on your turn next round it'll show up at U5 and have to take a Reflex saving throw like everyone else.

(6) *Alhallor,* ... yeah, nothing to add.

That leaves us with the following initiative order:

Initiative Order
Arendi, Mikolt, and Alastor
Monsters
Calyd, Vokon, Keda

So that leaves us with *danielx, Meta,* and *A.A.King* to let me know their actions, and then we'll see what the monsters do.  48 hours deadline as usual.

----------


## Metastachydium

The satisfying thump from behind as the west side ogre falls did not fail to catch Mikolt's attention, but circumstances just wouldn't allow her to derive as much joy from it as she wished to: the burst of vegetation choking down most of the circus below was all too visible from her position. By the Black Hand she murmured to herself displeased. Where did that even come from? Regardless, however, this gave her task all the more weight: the last thing the Sublime Master and his entourage needed was arrows from up high. Backing further towards the center of the platform, she adjusted her grip on the haft, her eyes darting between the two ladders. Should they come, she was to be _ready_.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Roger roger. Let's forget about the parapet. Mikolt moves to the very center of the towertop, i.e. P14 and stays down on one knee. She stays down on a knee and temporarily loses the Blessing's +2 to attack; her AC goes down to 19 against melee attacks, but increases to 23 against ranged (27 if the table with chairs counts as cover (I just realized there's a table with chairs)).

While at that, she readies an action to strike the first foe getting close enough to hit: (1d20+8)[*13*] for (1d10+3)[*5*] magical slashing.

She still threatens everything within 20' of her, which is the whole platform and 5' beyond on all sides. Enemies treat this same area as difficult terrain and DCs to Tumble rise by 6. It is impossible to cast defensively within this area. Mikolt has 8 AoOs remaining for the round.

----------


## danielxcutter

Arendi let out a litany of profane curses in Infernal under his breath as the spells triggered and his summon creature manifested right in the middle of them. Of _course_ they'd set traps against the virtuous, but he hadn't thought of that at all.

He didn't have any way to get around that either. He hissed out a prayer under his breath, imbuing himself with speed and moving around towards the neraph.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Longstrider on himself, then move to (S,2).

Bison reflex save: (1d20+4)[*14*]

If it succeeds, he orders it to move right behind Alastor's wolf, or charges the door if movement allows.

If it doesn't, it probably makes a full-action DC 20 Str check... without him needing to give an order honestly, given that it's tied up with vines all of a sudden.

Str check: (1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

The bison somehow managed to avoid being caught in the twisting, waving branches and greenery into which it appeared, and went crashing through the plants toward the front door.

Another rune on the corner of the structure glowed gold for a second and faded.  The bison groaned aloud from the sudden influx of poisonous fluids appearing in its body, although it did not fall.

The ogre on the eastern end of the structure seemed to palm another rock as it lumbered toward the watchtower, putting it out of sight of Calyd for at least this moment.  It was shouting something in the goblinoid tongue, and there were answering snarls and barked words from within the tower.

Keda, around the rear of the palisade, was in place to see it: there was a _clunk_ of some bar being dropped, and two double doors were thrown open on the northern side of the structure, a match for the doors on the southern side that the bison stood at.  Nothing came out - yet - but the northern side of the structure was open.

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


The bison takes 7 CON damage from a _poison_ spell, though that rune has also expired.  It made its save against entanglement this round, and spent a full round getting to right outside the doors.  It'll take another Reflex check against being entangled again before it gets to act again, though.

Alastor and his allies drop into the second initiative group.  That leaves us with:

Arendi, Mikolt
Monsters
Alastor, Keda, Vokon, Calyd

That leaves *Dexam, Aracor, Alhallor,* and *A.A.King* with 48 hours to respond.  Over to you.

----------


## Dexam

Keda glanced over his right shoulder at the crazily twisting branches and other plant-life... _A spell-singer amongst the goblins, perhaps? Or maybe some strangeness of those runes? At least Friend Arendi is free of the effect._ The others he could not see; he could only hope that they were able to continue the assault on the structure.

Hearing and seeing the gates ahead of him open, he draws another annulat and stalks forwards, readying to throw should a target come within range.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sneak 20' to *M7*, activating Improved Skirmish, then ready action to throw if a target comes within 30' - once it's clear of cover from the gates.

Hide: (1d20+12)[*29*]
Move Silently: (1d20+12)[*27*]

Readied annulat attack, if triggered:
Attack: (1d20+14)[*26*]
Damage: (1d6+6)[*11*] plus skirmish (4d6)[*16*]

AC: 23

----------


## A.A.King

Alastor is caught of guard, he never thought the wards might be smart enough to distinguish between mere animal and actual threat. The sudden growthes had caused him to lose confusion and his fake army left as quickly as it got there. All he could do now is leave the area and try to refocus his mind on a counter plan to the goblin's counter-counter plan

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alasor, Aeric and the Animals (sounds more like a babd than a circus) all just move to the nearest point out of the entanglement. Not much else they can do sadly.

Luckily Inspire Courage does not require concentration and as such Aeric can keep playing his buff music

----------


## Alhallor

Calyd raises a bit higher, about 20 feet to look over the compartment, to get the ogre in his sight, letting his blob of fire rest for the moment.

Got you! He repeats his acidy incantation and releases another bolt of acid towards the ogre.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gonna rise up 20 feet.

Ranged touch attack against Skullcrusher Ogre 2.

Ranged touch attack: (1d20+8)[*24*]
Damage: (2d4+7)[*12*] acid damage, with an additional (2d6)[*3*] Because I burn one use of my Caustic Belt.

I'm not sure if I can get the ogre in sight this way, I guess it could work if not he raises further up till he can see the ogre or a different target.

----------


## Aracor

LET GO OF ME!

Vokon's shout rings out loudly, and his muscles bulge and flex while his hammer swings out at some of the vines that were lashing around him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vokon activates Iron Heart Surge. _Aracor is unsure how that works. Does it remove the entanglement on Vokon? Does it get rid of the entire entangle effect? Something else? We'll find out next time! Batswipe_

If he can use a move action and the entangle effect is gone, he'll end his movement at V12. If he's still restricted to half speed, he'll move to W11.

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

Keda crept into position in the tenuous cover of the palisades shadow, palming another annulat to hurl if the opportunity presented itself.  South of the wall, Alastor and his allies began to crash through the undergrowth towards the edge that could be sensed.  Vokon, though, roared his defiance to the heavens  and the plants, it seemed, heard him.  Muscles surged and made way for other muscles as his awesome frame sent power surging through his limbs, and he ripped free of the plants holding him, wading through more of the waving, tangling weeds toward the double doors where the bison stood.

Calyd levitated higher, and saw what he had been looking for  the chest and head of the ogre were visible, and with an invocation of power, the magic coiled and surged around him 
-- a rock the size of his head went sailing past his shoulder.  Five inches to the left and he wouldve taken it full on the chest.  The ogre had damned good aim, and Calyd was, after all, in the open air with no cover.

It didnt matter.  The magic surged and leapt across the intervening distance, catching the ogres own shoulder, with a disgusting sizzle that drew an angry snarl from the ogre and a reeking odour of burnt flesh and chlorine that billowed over the south side of the structure.  The ogre was again calling out in its own language, and there were more shouts from inside the structure

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


Calyd levitates and has a shot on the ogre, and so took it.  Since he had line of attack on the ogre, the ogre has line of attack on him too.  The ogre had a readied attack, but luckily its roll fell a point short of a hit.

As for Vokon, strictly speaking he shouldnt be able to fire off Iron Heart Surge because he cant move, being at DEX 0.  That said, Immense Bicep Flexing Energy is more fun than just sitting there, so well rule he can use Iron Heart Surge against the _entangled_ condition.  And since hes not entangled after using it, his Panicked condition also goes away.  Lastly, well also rule that Immense Bicep Flexing Energy Makes Plants Scared Of Vokon, so he wont have to roll further Reflex saves while still in the effect of this spell.  The only effect thats left for him is that he still has to move at half speed through the area of the spell, which means he ends up at W11.

That leaves us with the following initiative order:

Arendi, Mikolt
Monsters
Keda, Vokon, Alastor, Calyd

So its 48 hours for *danielx* and *Meta* to provide actions.  Danielx, remember your bison takes another Reflex roll to avoid being entangled on your initiative count.

----------


## danielxcutter

Reinforcements? Well we can't have that, thought the greywarden, using his divinely-granted speed to rush near his neraph friend. Pointing at the ground, he says a word and caused part of the ground to freeze over. Then, he readied his sword and shield to engage the enemy if need be.

Meanwhile, the celestial bison was faring less well due to being caught in the vines. It let out a loud MOO and struggled against the foliage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I move to (L, 6) and then cast Ice Slick, the bottom left corner being right above Keda's square. The entire area is a 20 ft. square.

Arendi isn't actually reading an action, but since this is his fifth turn since combat started he should have access to all five maneuvers he has prepared. Therefore, switch stance to Iron Guard's Glare as a swift action, and will use the Shield Block against next attack on Keda.

Holy Cow makes full-action Str check against the Entangle. (1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Mikolt did not try too hard to suppress a quick nod of growing confidence. The Reds are gearing up for something; but her own companions made their way to the north side without issue. The ogre was being dealt with. The rest, they were breaking away, but soon enough, the growth to the south would be more of an issue to the besieged than the besiegers. The Sublime Master and Aeric had no business engaging the Reds hand-to-hand anyhow. And she still had the roof. All of it. It all seemed like a perfect trap with no way out. All they had to do was make good use of it, and for her part, she was prepared to do just that.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mikolt continues to threaten everything within 20' of her, which is the whole platform and 5' beyond on all sides. 
Enemies treat this same area as difficult terrain and DCs to Tumble rise by 6. 
It is impossible to cast defensively within this area. 
Mikolt has 8 AoOs remaining for the round;
and readies an action to strike the first foe getting within reach: (1d20+10)[*14*] (+2 blessing, -2 position, +2 morale) for (1d10+6)[*15*] magical slashing.
Her AC remains 19 against melee attacks, but increases to 23 against ranged (27 if the table with chairs counts as cover).

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

Keda didnt get a chance to call a warning as he heard Arendi clattering around the corner.  Perhaps it would have made no difference if he had.

Two runes  one on a stump north and east of Arendi, another from the corner of the watchtower  flared with golden light and disappeared.  Arendis limbs went as numb as the Fugue Plane, and in the blink of an eye a million plants exploded into existence, wrapping around the cleric  not that he could do much to resist it, all but paralysed as he was.  Whatever spell he had meant to cast went uncast.

Neraph reflexes were still quick enough to slip aside from the reaching tendrils, though, and Keda snapped his gaze back to the doorway.  Hobgoblins were boiling out from behind the cover of the doorway, and all but on instinct he turned and hurled his annulat at the leading one.  Even partially obstructed by a thousand reaching plants, his aim was good, and the razor-sharp disc cut into the shoulder of the closest hobgoblin  a plate-armoured hobgoblin whod daubed the steel skin with yellow and white markings, and with a red hand daubed on his heavy steel shield.

The hobgoblin snarled, tearing the annulat free and fixing Keda with an evil gaze.  It reached to its arm and touched a rune on one of its vambraces  which gleamed gold and disappeared.  Not only did much of the terrible injury from Kedas annulat heal, but the hobgoblin seemed to be _fuelled_ by it, blood rushing through its skin and its stance growing more resolute.

There was another one behind it, in much the same armour  in fact it might have been difficult to tell them apart but for the differences in markings on the armour  blue and green rather than yellow and white.  It drew an odd-looking short sword, broad in the blade, and touched its own rune, power gleaming from the contact.  And then those two dropped into stances that looked despairingly familiar to Keda  he didnt know the precise nomenclature, but one stance seemed identical to one the greywarden had practised, something called _Iron Guards Glare_.

Four more hobgoblins scattered out behind them.  Two pointed back over the barricade to the mage floating in midair, and sent two shafts buzzing toward Calyd.  One nicked his upper arm, drawing blood, while the other went awry.  The last two had wooden shields and handaxes and touched their own runes, clearly getting ready to strike.

Calyd, for his part, saw the other Skullcrusher Ogre bang open a door on the eastern side of the watchtower, and duck within, out of his sight.

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


As a start, the bison is entangled but doesn't get free despite a full round action of trying.

More importantly: when he rounded the corner of the palisade, Arendi triggered both a rune of _Shivering Touch_ and _Entangle_ when he hit 30 feet out from each.  He's Lawful Good, the runes trigger on his alignment.  Shivering Touch did precisely *10 DEX damage,* which puts Arendi to DEX 0 and paralyses him and stops him from casting.  Entangle fired with him at the centre of the effect.  And he failed that save, not that there was much he could've done anyway.

Keda made his Reflex save and so isnt entangled, but is down to half movement.  Although its obscured, the wall of the palisade is still clear and unimpeded if hed rather try to get out from there.

Calyd takes 3 hitpoints damage.

And yeah, HC A and HC B on the map appear to be members of the Crusader class, meaning that at least part of Kedas damage went to Steely Resolve.  And then he healed himself with a rune.

This then leaves us with the following initiative order:
Arendi, Mikolt
Monsters
Calyd, Alastor, Vokon, Keda

So its the usual 48 hours for *Alhallor, A.A.King, Aracor,* and *Dexam* to get their posts in.

----------


## Alhallor

Well this battle was nothing if not interesting. Calyd was in a lot of mock-battles, and some real skirmishes and had been mulling over who knows how many tactical battle situations but nothing could have prepared him for this pure unadultered chaos.

He was lucky that the big stone missed him, in his excitement he barely even registered the small nick he was given.

He flew closer to the battle to better land his spells, while he feeled his acid spell still doing his work he expended the last charge of his sash just to make sure.

When coming into the correct position again he made a bow but this time a ice spike formed and he try'd to target one of the more powerful looking hobgoblins. Freeze!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to get towards W3.

Acid damage burns the Skullcrusher ogre for another (2d4+7)[*10*] and because he was damaged by one of my acid spells I can burn my swift action to loose my last charge on my Caustic belt for another (2d6)[*5*] Acid damage. (I really wanted to use that combo.)

As a normal action I cast Ice Knife on HC B it's a normal ranged attack (but with a +4 to hit.)
Ranged attack against HC B: (1d20+10)[*15*]
Damage: (2d8+10)[*16*] Cold damage and a DC 17 Fortitude save and lose 2 Dexterity on a failed save. 
If I miss deal (1d8+4)[*5*] Cold damage in a 10 foot radius. DC 17 Reflex save for half.

----------


## A.A.King

Having (almost) escaped the weird undergrowth that tried to lock them in place, Alastor, Aeric and the Animals begin moving forward when they see another burst of plants appear where Arendi turned the corner. There is not much they can do from where they are, but Alastor does draw his whips and tells the wolf to come back to him. He fears he may have to trade the wolf for a fallen member of the circus.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alastor and co move as far north as they can go without getting into the new area of entanglement. The wolf with his base speed of 50 ft can hopefully double move its way out to around U2 (the square, not the band). If Alastor can see Arendi after one move action he will use his whip (drawn as a free action) to use the wand of Benign transposition as a standard action and swap Arendi and the summoned wolf (after the wolf has moved out of the entangled area)

If Alastor can make the swap this turn (I'm not sure what he is aware of just yet) and the wolf can make it out of the entaglement area, then Aeric should be able to get to Arendi with a single move action. (He should be able to get to V2 if my counting is correct). This would leave Aeric with a standard action and the ability to spontaneously convert "Cloud of Knives" into "Lesser Restoration". This would recover 1d4 points of Dex damage, at the very least enough to heal Arendi from his temporary paralysis.

If that isn't quite possible yet this turn, then all Alastor Aeric can do is move to try and get closer to the battle. They are a bit far away to help otherwise I fear.

All cyzar can do is move anyway. He wants to join in and play, but everybody is far away. I think he should be able to rush to U1 I think, if he moves along the edges of the entanglement.

----------


## Aracor

Gaah! It looks like I have only two ways to travel: Over or through! But either way, I must GET THERE first!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unfortunately, the difficult terrain makes it impossible for him to actually charge. Otherwise he'd try to smash through the door this round.

Double move to S12.

----------


## Dexam

Keda, swiftly leaping clear of the grasping plant-life and seeing his annulat strike the heavily armoured hobgoblin, quickly surveyed his options. Friend Arendi was down, unmoving, due to some unknown effect of the strange magics of the rune-traps; but at least the hobgoblins were unlikely to enter the area of moving plants themselves - or so he hoped. 

With palisade wall at his back, up and out seemed to be the best option. He leapt to the palisade top, attempting to pull himself up. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Standing Jump check to reach the top of the palisade (*N7*): (1d20+20)[*40*]
Climb check to scale the wall: (1d20+8)[*13*] 

Edit: failed the climb check, so all of the below is irrelevant now.

Balance check to move to *N9* (assuming enough movement): (1d20+12)[*18*] activating Skirmish.

Attacking Hobgoblin *HC A* with annulat, using Neraph Camoflage for flat-footed attack:
Attack: (1d20+14)[*24*] (includes IFB, IC, and PBS)
Damage: (1d6+6)[*7*] plus Skirmish (2d6)[*7*] if applicable

AC: 21

----------


## Saintheart

Calyds icy knife glanced off its targets armour and exploded into shards a second later.  There were snarls from the knot of hobgoblins in the immediate vicinity, though they were mostly superficial wounds and the original target of the weapon also seemed to grunt and channel the pain inward.

Alastor his allies frantically crashed through brush and mangrove, trying to get further north.  Theyd seen the sudden explosion of green from around the corner of the stockade, but there was no immediate sign of Arendi from where they were.

Keda jumped  and got his taloned hands onto the top of the palisade, but his feet couldnt get purchase on the wood of the palisade, and he scrabbled madly, hanging exposed on the wall

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


Main thing is that Alastor and his allies cant see Arendi, so transposition is out.  Vokon keeps going toward the stockades door.  Some minor injuries to the hobgoblins.

Initiative Order:
Arendi, Mikolt
Monsters
Keda, Alastor, Calyd, Vokon

48 hours for *danielx* and *Meta* to get their posts in.

----------


## Metastachydium

How? _Why?_ The dark shadow of a scowl swept over Mikolt's face as she took a sharp breath, the air hissing between her teeth. Their positioning seemed flawless just a moment ago; even the growth to the south was their ally. And then _this_ happened. Spinning, the zenythri darted for the edge of the tower to take flight and drop by the open gate, a mere ten feet, perhaps, between her and the hobgoblins. *This is farcical! I'm giving you one last chance!* she shrieked at the warriors gathered before her, the blade of her polearm flashing forward to try and slash into the nearmost champion. *Drop. Your. Weapons!*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mikolt move action run/flies down to J15;
standard action attacks HC B: (1d20+12)[*18*] for (1d10+6)[*13*]; and
is generally very pissed.

She threatens everything within 20' of her, which includes all the hobgoblins. Enemies treat this same area as difficult terrain and DCs to Tumble rise by 6.
It is impossible to cast defensively within this area.
Mikolt has 8 AoOs remaining for the round.

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic
_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

Mikolts glaive lashed out at one of the champions as she landed with her demand to surrender.

The hobgoblin seemed as impervious to her request as its armor was; the superb steel rang as it glanced off one of the champions armor plates.

The pack of hobgoblins responded frighteningly quickly, swarming her.  The martial, cold part of her realised with some disquiet that this group of hobgoblins had been trained to solid shield discipline; at a grunted word from the champion, they locked shields in against her, and though the others shields were made of wood and not heavy steel, the effect was still solid  to narrow the available angles of strikes.  Still, instinct prevailed and she lanced out one strike against the same champion as it advanced on her, drawing blood and a snarling grunt from the creature.

But then its own weapon flicked out from behind its steel shield, a wide-bladed shortsword of some kind  the martial part of her again calculated there was an odd turn of body coming with the--

--the shortsword hit her, just so, with unbelievable force right to the solar plexus.  Even as the wind was knocked out of her, legs and wings trembling, she felt the others circling in around her.  Two handaxes nicked her, and her own strikes with the glaive glanced off shields; and finally the other champion  who seemed to be making her blows harder with the same technique Arendi sometimes used  came sidling in with a strike that missed her by a mile but seemed to settle the defensive stance of the others.

She dimly noted the two hobgoblin archers skittering away northward.  No way to make a strike with her glaive against them, not with all the others pressing in around her.  They seemed to be pressing runes on their bows.

And, within the shadows of the watchtower, revealed for the first time, she could see the looming shape of the other ogre.  It seemed to be turning toward her, but there was a barked command from one of the champions, and instead it turned to the southern, barred doorway, pulling some tiny stone from its pouch and pressing another rune on it

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show



Preface  as requested, skipping Arendi.

As for Mikolt, the hobgoblins are using a combination of Allied Defense and Phalanx Fighting amongst other stuff; the following things are significant:
- Mikolt was hit with a successful _Stone Vise_ maneuver, which cuts her movement  all forms -- to 0 feet for 1 round.
- She took a total of 16 hitpoints damage after DR is applied from 3 hits.
- HC A is using _Iron Guards Glare_, which cuts Mikolts melee attacks by 4 against anyone but HC A.
- Remember since shes fighting at close range against these guys, her attacks will also take a -2 with the glaive under Shorten Grip.
- She didnt get AoOs against H1 and H2 (or the ogre) because although she threatens those squares, they have cover from the intervening hobgoblins who are in the way. 

Initiatve Order:
Mikolt, Arendi
Monsters
Keda, Alastor, Calyd, Vokon

So thats 48 hours for Dexam, AAKing, Alhallor, and Aracor to get their actions in.

----------


## Aracor

We plan to disable this blockade anyway. I may as well start NOW.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vokon will crank up and see how well the wooden door holds up to the Hammer of Selune.
Full-round action: Full attack on the door, power attacking for 6.
Attack #1: (1d20+8)[*15*]
Damage #1: (3d6+22)[*31*]
Attack #2: (1d20+3)[*20*]
Damage #2: (3d6+22)[*35*]

Since the door is an object, I'm presuming that there are no critical hits possible. But this should be minimum 50 damage ignoring hardness. Hopefully it's enough to get someone to answer the door.

----------


## Dexam

After a moment of failing to gain purchase on the palisade walls, Keda manages to hoist himself up and clear of the entangling plants. 

Spying the archers readying their bows, he flings an annulat at the closest.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action Climb check rolled in OOC thread, so ending up in *N7*

Standard action: throwing annulat at hobgoblin H1, using Neraph Camouflage for flat-footed attack. IC and IFB applies, -2 for range increment.

Attack: (1d20+11)[*13*] vs flat-footed
Damage: (1d6+5)[*10*]

EDIT: and the usual luck continues...

----------


## Alhallor

Calyd flew closer towards the action, his glob of fire snuffed out and not close enough to reach anyone, Mikolt was in danger but the more pressing issue seemed these bow-wielding hobgoblins who were activating some runes of they're own. He forcefully stretches out his hand, fingers spread while incantating. What is an arrow, what it bristle? If you get hit by magic missile?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Calyd flews towards Q3 and targets H2 with 3 magic missiles dealing (3d4+7)[*12*] Force damage.
His fiery orb snuffs out this round.

----------


## A.A.King

Alastor rushes towards the edge of the second overgrowth being followed by Cyzar, trying to get a glimpse of what is going on on the other side

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving towards T,0 with Cyzar on T1. If I still can't see Arendi from there then next turn i'll try and cast a dark way over the area so that we can walk over it without getting entangeled

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_


*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

There was an earthshattering _boom_.  Splinters flew as both great, heavy double doors on the southern side of the blockade ripped clean from their hinges, and the heavy wooden bar securing them bent and broke as though some god had snapped a toothpick in half.  In the drift of dust and smoke, Vokon lowered his hammer, peering into the gloom within ... and there he saw the great, heavy shape of the other ogre.  It didn't look as injured as he'd expected.  And it grinned with massive, yellowed teeth as it realised what appeared at the door.  "_Gulat!_" it said, raising the spiked morningstar it wielded, armour spikes shifting with the movement like shadowed knives...

The noise made one of the archers shift its gaze for a second.  It was one of those moments.  Keda knew them well enough, when despite one's own assurance a throw had failed, that some force intervened to make it otherwise.  The hobgoblin's neck was exposed for a crucial half-second, and the annulat he'd thrown sheared clean through it.

The other archer was quicker, and began to raise its bow again -- but there was a crackle with a noise undescribable, a smell of ozone, and three packets of arcane energy thundered into its chest, blasting the creature backwards a half foot back through the air and into Kelemvor's realm.  Calyd lowered his hand, which still smoked with wisps of the power consumed to release the magic.

Further south, Alastor puffed and crashed through the woods, but he still couldn't quite see what was going on around the corner of the stockade.

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


So as said, most of the movements come off, and H1 and H2 are down and dead.  Alastor still isn't _quite_ there enough to be able to see Arendi yet.

Initiative Order:
Arendi, Mikolt
Monsters
Keda, Alastor, Vokon, Calyd.

That leaves *danielx* and *Meta* 48 hours to declare their actions, and we'll see what happens then.  Yes, daniel, you can mooooove M. Bison now.

----------


## danielxcutter

While Arendi was unable to move, the celestial bison was a different issue. It let out a loud bellow and struggled its way out, just out of reach of the vines.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bison moves to just inside the door. Remember that allied squares can be moved through without restriction as long as you dont end your movement there.

----------


## Metastachydium

Mikolt offered a bitter smirk to the crusader. Unlike the guttural tongue of this people, _this_ was a language she understood quite well. A challenge had been issued in response to her demand; and she would _meet_ it. Unlike those poor excuses for watchmen atop the tower, these soldiers lived up to their reputation: disciplined, well trained, well commanded. This was, it seemed to her, not the worst place to fall in the end. Still (and her eyes flicked left and right to take in the sight of the archers collapsing slain and the southern gate bursting into splinters), for the time being, she intended to _stand_. *Very well.* she nodded at the enemy officer. *Very well.*  and her hand slid forward along the shaft; and the blade snapped forward, twice.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full attack on HC A: (1d20+10)[*18*] (+2 blessing, +2 morale, -2 Shorten Grip) for (1d10+6)[*13*]; and
(1d20+5)[*8*] for (1d10+6)[*11*] magical slashing.

She threatens everything within 20' of he. Enemies treat this same area as difficult terrain and DCs to Tumble rise by 6.
It is impossible to cast defensively within this area.
Mikolt has 8 AoOs remaining for the round.

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_


*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

Something in Vokons instincts told him there was something off about the ogres stance as it shifted to meet the bison as it entered the room.  He had been taught enough about skullcrusher ogres to know that they normally sought to come to grips as soon as possible and therefore attacked with a wide, open-footed footing  but this one seemed to be lowering its shoulder and chambering its Morningstar in two hands.

A second later, he got his answer.

The ogre sprang forward, shoulder and head lowered.  It sprinted across the room oblique to Vokons position  because the goliath wasnt its target.  The ogres weapon lashed out with unthinkable force at the creature Arendi had summoned.  Not only did Vokon hear the awful _thud_ as the weapon connected, but _the bison lifted clean off the floor and was thrown through the air from the sheer force of the strike._

And in its path lay Vokon.

Roughly 2,000 pounds of celestial beef hit him full force, and the goliath crashed prone to the ground.  The animal gave a last, pitiful moan and faded from sight, returning to its home plane.

North of the stockade, Mikolt did have somewhat more luck.  Although she didnt manage to land a blow on her intended target, the strikes going high and wide, the hobgoblins answering swipe she recognised and managed to avoid.  She felt the numbness from her wings start to ease.  Its comrade, though, found an opening, drawing blood from her forward arm; she could continue the fight.  And her instincts were still enough to fend off two more strikes from the other two flanking her.

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


Mikolt takes 7 damage after DR factored in, but no Stone Vise effects  that one missed.  As did most other strikes, even though Vanguard Strike got up.

Vokon  well.  No hitpoint damage, but hes prone, and the bisons dead and gone.

Knockback + Shock Trooper (Directed Bull Rush + Domino Rush) + an unexpectedly good set of rolls = the skullcrusher ogre bullrushed a heavenly bull 20 feet backwards, clipping Vokon as it went through.  Bison was already down 7 CON from the poison earlier, the ogres strike did enough damage to kill it even with DR 5.  Vokons Powerful Build was factored into those.


Initiative Order:
Mikolt, Arendi
Monsters
Keda, Alastor, Calyd, Vokon

So thats 48 hours for Dexam, AAKing, Alhallor, and Aracor to get their actions in.

----------


## Alhallor

Calyd only gave himself a short moment of internal accomplishment after having dispatched the archer and then soars towards the group around Mikolt, slightly dropping in altitude to cast another spell at one of the more hardier looking hobgoblins.

The warmage stretches out his right hand, like he is holding a bowl. Burn!

When a small orb of fire appears in his cusped hand he smashes it with his left towards his target.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action towards J11 and dropping down 5 feet. That should bring me down to 35 feet above the ground and I think I can hit HC B with an Orb. (who has a range of 35 feet, with the height of the goblin I think I can get in Point blank shot range? If not just subtract 1 to hit and damage.)
Ranged touch attack: (1d20+7)[*18*]
Damage: (3d8+5)[*14*] and lose a charge on my Burning veil for another (1d6)[*1*] Fire damage. As a swift action.
Should I not be in range it's another magic missile for (3d4+7)[*13*] Force damage.

----------


## Dexam

With no more archers visible and the sounds of destruction coming from within the structure, Keda drops down into the stockade. Unclipping an annulat from his belt and making his way to the door, he cautiously opens it and peers though the gap into the watchtower.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move to *Q10*, which activates Improved Skirmish.

Action to open the door, using it as cover, and look through.

AC: 23 plus cover.

----------


## A.A.King

Alastator keeps moving around the edge of the overgrowth in the hope to find a straight line for Cyzar to charge through when he suddenly spots Arendi immobile on the ground. He cracks his whip to make him swap places with the wolf, and lets Aeric take care of him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alastor and Cyzar move clockwise around the entanglement area. Seeing as Arendi could be almost seen last time, Alastor should be able to see him in one move action (at around Q-3 if not sooner). The idea is that Alastor is trying to create a path to send Cyzar pouncing at some enemies. He doesn't want to create a dark way when he can't see where it ends.

This should finally give Alastor a chance to use a standard action for Benign Transposition and Aeric a chance to cast Lesser Restoration as a standard action, putting Arendi back to at least one point of dex.

----------


## Aracor

I guess I did get your attention after all, did I? I'll bet I can get it again. Time for you to fall.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Vokon will stand up, then move to R12, where he can make an unbroken move.
Then, he'll activate White Raven Tactics, and charge the ogre. This will likely provoke an attack of opportunity.

Charge to Q14.
Attack roll (Power attack for 3): (1d20+13)[*22*]
Confirmation roll: (1d20+13)[*28*]

Damage: (3d6+22)[*36*] + 1 acid damage
Confirmation damage: (9d6+66)[*98*]

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_


*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

Calyds orb fizzled as it arrowed in on the hobgoblin who was the chosen target  but with blinding speed, the other hobgoblin in similar armour flicked its shield upward, intercepting the orb as it came in, and the blast exploded against the steel shield, doing no harm.

Keda quietly pushed open the doorway into the watchtower a crack, and was able to see what happened next.  Vokon came barrelling in at the ogre  who wound up and unloaded a fast, two-handed strike with its Morningstar that half-caved in the goliaths lamellar armour, plates screaming as the living metal was bent out of shape by the impact.  The unbelievable force of the ogres blow sent Vokon skidding backwards, the straw of the floor flying up in yellow dust  though he somehow managed to keep his feet.  He wouldnt be able to take many more blows like that.

Alastor, meanwhile, finally pushed through an intervening vine and saw what hed suspected  Arendi, hanging immobile among weeds and branches that contorted around him.  The Halfling murmured and wheeled his fingers in a circular motion 

-- and suddenly the wolf was where Arendi had been, and vice versa.  The wolf howled pitiably as the vines wrapped around it.  Aeric, though, took his cue and was lightning-quick, laying a hand on the death cleric and murmuring words  and Arendis hand kicked up, in reflex, the absolute numbness of his limbs retreating a little.

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


_Shield Block_ maneuver meant the Orb of Fire didnt hit.

Arendi gets healed 4 DEX damage.

Vokon takes *32 damage after DR* from the attack of opportunity, and worse still, gets pushed backward by the force of the blow by 10 feet.


Initiative Order:
Mikolt, Arendi
Monsters
Keda, Alastor, Calyd, Vokon

So thats 48 hours for Meta and danielx to get their actions in.  danielx, Arendi can be taken as standing up.  Meta, Mikolt can move again.

----------


## Metastachydium

With Arendi whisked away (by a spell of the Sublime Master or Aeric, most likely) and the strength of her wings returning in a sudden surge, Mikolt recognized the opening she needed. The balance of power had shifted to the favour of the Reds; it was time she readjusted the scales. Leaning forward, she spread her wings wide to give herself some speed and with but two powerful beats she hurled herself backwards and up, jutting her weapon forth menacingly so that the enemy knew: she can still _reach_ them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mikolt withdraws, moving diagonally 5' backwards and up and then climbing 5' further above J16 (likely drawing AoOs from the two mooks, but not the crusaders).

If the grunts don't somehow drop her, she's now got 10' beneath her; this means she should still threaten all four remaining hobs and might have a +1 to attacks for having the high ground (for a total of +13 (8+2 blessing+2 morale+1 circumstance)). Enemies continue to treat the area within 20' of her as difficult terrain and DCs to Tumble rise by 6.
It is impossible to cast defensively within this area.
Mikolt has 8 AoOs remaining for the round.

----------


## danielxcutter

*"Thanks,"* the greywarden said to Aeric. He eyed the tangle of vines - tricky, but the earlier magic had drained his agility, not restrained him. Kelemvor's blessing should still endure.

With his god-granted speed, he moved up quickly to the broken gateway. Arendi swung _Reason_ around over his head before snapping it out at the ogre's direction, an ephemeral thread lashing out across the arc of the swing at its neck.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yeah I know what the Shadow Garrote fluff is but this is cooler.

Move to (U, 12) - Longstrider means he has a 50 ft. movement speed, remember - and attack the ogre with Shadow Garrote. Arendi's Dex sucks now, but here's the thing; the ogre's touch AC probably does too. And I got that +1 bonus from Interfaith Blessing.

Attack roll: (1d20+4)[*8*]
Damage roll: (5d6)[*20*]

----------


## Saintheart

One of the hobgoblins slashed at Mikolts heel as she went skywards, but she managed to take up a position in the air.  The hobgoblin champions barked orders, and as a part of her guessed they might, the four began to pull back into the shadows of the keep.  She smashed out one good blow with her glaive and caught one of the warriors through the chest where an opening presented itself, that creature falling.

Within the tower, though, blood unfolded.

The ogre gurgled for a moment, its face paling as shadowstuff lashed around its throat and constricted it for a few moments.  But its eye still fixed on Vokon as it recovered from the witchery thrown on it  and, whirling its Morningstar around its head once more  with unexpected speed  it took a long step towards the goliath and threw blows with unbelievable speed and force.

He managed to avoid the first, which carved a decent chunk of earth out.
The second smashed into the goliaths leg, breaking his hip.
Vokon only felt a sudden explosion of black and red through his body from the third blow, hearing a _crunch_ that echoed through the chamber, as he collapsed into darkness

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


Vokon is down.

The ogre is certainly on its last legs, but it hit with two full force Power Attack blows at pretty high rolls, even with DR factored in.  Its under the influence of a Haste spell - likely via a rune - to have pulled out three blows like that.

Mikolt takes 3 damage after DR and killed another hobgoblin.  All other AoOs missed or were foiled by cover.  To press in or be able to take AoOs from here shed have to descend to at least to 10 feet and come within the doors, which are in the way. 

Initiative Order:
Mikolt, Arendi
Monsters
Keda, Alastor, Calyd, Vokon

So thats 48 hours for AAKing, Alhallor, and Dexam to get their actions in.

*Spoiler: For Aracor only*
Show


Vokon took a combined total of 54 hitpoints damage after DR from those two blows, so under normal circumstances he would be dead.  If you want to accept your PC is dead, you can.

But if you don't believe your character's story is over, you can instead have your character stabilised at -9 hitpoints, i.e. hovering at death's door instead. If so, your character takes a -2 to their CON score, permanently, with all the changes that ripple from that (CON score, not CON modifier). He also takes a -2 to Diplomacy and Bluff checks (not CHA, just the skill checks) from here on in. This represents Vokon having very briefly looked through death's door, but having been pulled back for ... some reason. Leaving aside the physical scars which the changes to CON and skill checks would represent, you might also be of the view there's something ... odd about your character from here on in, something a little disturbing about your characters that people interacting with you can't put their finger on. This might have some implications for Arendi's interactions with you since you're not undead, and Kelemvor is not screaming at his clerics from the Fugue Plane that you need to be put down, but there's this vaguely unsettling sense about you that you're Not Supposed To Be Here. Or indeed other partymembers might have different interactions with you.

Subsequent deaths ... well. Let's not tempt fate. If that happens, we can talk about it then.

As said, though, if you do want to let your characters die, that is a matter for you. The choice is, quite literally, yours. And I think it's more fun if you don't reply IC or OOC here, but let me know by PM. It may be that it's not known whether your character is alive or dead until someone gets the chance to look over your bodies IC.

If your character dies, and you want to start working up a new character, that's fine too. We'll work them in together. Your character will start with the same XP and pretty much the same gp levels as Vokon had when he departed this mortal world, you're not going to be shafted back to level 1 or something.  Let me know.

----------


## Alhallor

Calyd flew towards the fleeing targets still trying to keep in the air and saw that the massive ogre was still living somehow despite being strangled by something. The warmage pointed a finger at the ogre. Conflagrant! And a ray of fire flew towards the ogre, hopefully burning it to a crisp.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Flying towards J13 (I was at J11 before), and a bit down if I can't see the ogre.
Attack: (1d20+10)[*22*] Now with all the bonuses. (+2 Morale, +1 Blessing, +1 PBS)
Damage: (4d6+7)[*19*] (+4 Edge, +1 Morale, +1 Blessing, +1 PBS) and losing a charge on my Burning Veil (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## A.A.King

After Alastor moved Arendi out of his predicament and after Aeric patched Arendi back up, they both look a litte surprised to see him rush back into battle immediatly. Unlike Arendi though, neither Aeric nor Alastor has the ability to just walk freely past the overgrowth. So they are a little bit left on the sideline, Aeric stays where he is and keeps up his drumming, hoping that the warriors inside the building can still hear him and be inspired by him. Alastor and Cyzar in the mean time, try to travers the overgrowth to get to the back of the building.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Aeric pretty much stays where he is, keepin gthe inspire courage buff going. Alastor and Cyzar keep moving the way the were when they were looking for Arendi. I think with a full movement and going in a slight arc, Alastor should be able to get to H,-3 while Cyzar should be able to get to H,-2 following the same path but being faster than Alastor

The wolf can try to get to Mikolt, but I don't think there are many more turns left on that summon. If all it does is move it should be able to get to J12 or 13 I think (50 base speed) so might just draw some fire before the summon ends.

----------


## Dexam

Keda winces as he sees Vokon brutally struck down, followed quickly by the ogre igniting and then collapsing in flame.

With both Vokon and the Ogre fall in rapid succession, Keda decides to risk a dash for the now-sundered gateway rather than potentially remain enclosed in this building. _Buildings..._ 

Springing across the field he reaches the corner of the palisade and the shattered gate, and with a sideways flick of his left hand he curves his annulat towards the closest hobgoblin.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving to *T16*, activating Improved Skirmish.

Attacking Hobgoblin *HC B* with annulat, using Neraph Camoflage for flat-footed attack:
Attack: (1d20+14)[*18*] (includes IFB, IC, and PBS)
Damage: (1d6+6)[*9*] plus Improved Skirmish (4d6)[*13*] if applicable

AC: 23

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_


*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

The ogre gave a last, gurgling roar of pain before its immense form collapsed to the ground of the watchtower, the vile smell of burnt flesh rolling through the cabin.

Keda took his moment, springing from the doorway and breaking for the southern door, turning and hurling an annulat as he went.  Good as his throw was, though, there was a _clank_ and the throwing circle fell to the floor of the tower; the hobgoblin's heavy armor had turned the blow easily.

*Spoiler: Tactical Map*
Show




*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show


Yep, so even with flatfooting that armor's solid.

Initiative Order:
Mikolt, Arendi
Monsters
Keda, Alastor, Calyd, Vokon

So thats 48 hours for Meta and danielx to get their actions in.

----------


## Metastachydium

With Calyd drifting dangerously close to the tower and all the Reds dead or fled, it took little expertise for Mikolt to tell what she needed to do. Silently, she drifted left and forward and swept her wings back, letting herself drop to the ground. What she saw was not quite what she expected to see. The ogre was down, cooked alive by Calyd's fire  but so was Vokon, lying crushed on the ground (dead or alive, she couldn't tell). And the battle was hardly over. With a single, annoyed twitch of her nose, she sent her arms stretching all the way forward to slash, twice, at the armoured officer who gave her so much pain thus far.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Dumb things ahead! Mikolt 5' steps above the gateto K15 and free action drops 10' (Jump: (1d20+2)[*19*] to avoid (1d6)[*5*] nonlethal damage). Ridiculously enough, all three remaining hobgoblins are within her reach now, so she full-attacks HC A: (1d20+12)[*32*] for (1d10+7)[*13*]; and
(1d20+7)[*19*] for (1d10+7)[*8*] magical slashing.
Everything within 20' of her counts as difficult terrain; Tumbling DCs rise by 6 and it is impossible to cast defensively. She has 8 AoOs remaining and her glaive is considered set against charge attacks.

----------


## danielxcutter

Quick as a cold snap, Arendi was standing in the doorway and stabbing his blade into the ground, frost spreading from that point with a sharp word.

*"You know what,"* said the greywarden, as he pulled the weapon out, *"I'm getting real sick of these c*nts trying to kill our friends. How about we fix that?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Since I wouldn't have been able to cast Ice Slick once the Entangle and Shivering Touch went up, I'm moving to R14 and casting Ice Slick now. Just enough to catch all three hobgoblins inside in the 20 ft. square.

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_


*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

Mikolt's glaive at last lanced true into the hobgoblin champion, inflicting a dreadful wound as it carved clean into a gap in the creature's armour just below the arm.  Even then, though, the creature's immense strength of will held it upright; blood was pouring from its wound, and yet the creature would not stand, as if preparing one final burst of effort.  She almost absently _snik'd_ out the glaive and killed one of its companions.

But whatever effort the creature had in mind, it was forestalled as ice suddenly crusted the floor of the watchtower from Arendi's blade.  Mikolt's reflexes were quick enough (and the butt of her glaive solid enough) for her to keep her feet.  Not so the hobgoblins, who lost their footing and crashed to the ground in a clatter of armour and weapons.

*Spoiler: Tactical Notes*
Show

Decided to skip the map since not that much has changed here and it really comes down to whether you guys are going to try to take the remaining hobgoblins prisoner, or finish them off here and now.

Mikolt can tell HC A (the one she critted) isn't going to live for more than one round and its sheer steely resolve is keeping it alive, so if you were going to keep it living you'd likely have to intervene with healing.  HC B is in somewhat better shape.

That said, nobody in the party speaks Goblin, so without some diplomatic lubricant in the form of a _Tongues_ spell this might or might not be something you want to pursue.

Once you're decided on what you want to do we can bring this to a conclusion.  Oh, and Vokon might need an inspection too.

----------


## Alhallor

Calyd, after observing the situation of the falling goblin floats down, but just hovers a bit above the ground. The sight of the fallen Vokon shakes him up, but it wasn't his specialty to aid the wounded, the strongman surely could not have get killed that easily.

He procures some snarls and unpleasant vocal noise which he accompanies with some harsh and abrupt hand gestures.

*Spoiler: Goblin and Diplomacy.*
Show


If you throw away you're weapons we may decide to let one of you live, we give you only this chance.
Diplomacy:(1d20+15)[*29*]
Or Intimidation: (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic

_*Complication Pool 1 of 6*

As its companion bled out alongside it, the other hobgoblin glanced around at the bodies and at the motley collection of creatures and humanoids gathering at the watchtower.

With a surly grunt, it let its short sword fall to the icy floor below it, laying open its body, settling back and gazing silently at the wooden ceiling, saying nothing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do?

----------


## danielxcutter

*"Well at least there won't have to be more people dying,"* muttered the greywarden darkly as he moved to check on the fallen goliath. Twice he'd seen almost certain death been averted... but could their luck hold out a third time? Really?

----------


## Dexam

With all of their opponents either fallen or surrendered, Keda rushes to the side of the fallen goliath. He was no healer, and judging by the blow he had seen Vokon receive it seemed unlikely that the warrior still lived... however some folk were hardier than others, and in the mad chaos of all realities there was always a chance,  no matter how unlikely.

He touches a curious metal stud on his magical belt, feeling a gentle warmth infuse his hand, then reaches out and grasps Vokon's still form until the warmth flows into body.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using a charge from Healing Belt, because Keda doesn't know if Vokon is dead or not: (2d8)[*11*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Mikolt shot an almost betrayed look at Arendi (was it the death priest by the road past Terrelton, then?) and then a quizzical one at Calyd as the man addressed and then _disarmed_ the armoured zealot with his words, whatever those were. Careful not to lose her footing, and seeing that Vokon is tended to, she reached out with her glaive to scoop the strange sword away from the crusader's side. *You* she then turned to Calyd, tilting her head somewhat. *You speak their language?* she glanced at their prisoner again. *Tell the knight they fought well. There's no shame to their defeat.* the zenythri went on, backing off the ice cautiously.

----------


## Alhallor

Yes I do. I was enamoured with a certain children story and, well, I guess that doesn't matter now.

The warmage gives Mikolt an appreciative nod after she gets the weapon out of they're reach.

I'm not sure if they appreciate that but I try.

Calyd makes some more aggresive hand motions and continues.

*Spoiler: Goblin*
Show

You gave us a rough beatin and broke some bones here, bud. We may leave you no more bloody than ye already are if ya answerin some questions for us. If ya decide to stay silent we'll have to send you to your gods when you hadn't the chance to reap enough blood for them, what about it?

Diplomacy: (1d20+15)[*27*]

Should he agree to tell us stuff.

Are some of ya still scouting or where you the only ones here?
How do ya keep in contact with yar bloody army?
What are the names and the way of killing of the leaders of yar bloody army?

----------


## Metastachydium

*Thank you.* Mikolt replied with a grateful nod of her own, unaware that the warmage weaved more threats into what she intended to be a simple compliment. She picked up the sword and shifted closer to Calyd, shoving her own glaive into the man's hand. *Keep an eye on our captive.* she then said, bluntly and abruptly. *I'll see if I can remove the traps that remain.* she kicked herself into the air, casually tossing the captured blade on the top of the tower, before appending a sudden afterthought. *If you will, perhaps you could ask the goblin one more thing. Would he rather see his comrades buried or burned?* With that, she drifted off towards the west, intent on retrieving the morningstar of the ogre that fell first. It seemed a better fit for the task she had in mind than her own blades.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Mikolt's plan is to get the Large morningstar (she can wield it two-handed) and use it to hit the runes as many times as neccessary until they break, starting with the one on the tower.

----------


## A.A.King

Alastor on Piko followed by Cyzar rush around the overgrowth only to find... the battle has ended. He sees most of the members of his circus badly hurt before noticing Vokon lying on the ground. The big goliath actually looks quite small when horizontal. He takes his hat in his hand and asks.

"*What happened here?! Is Vokon....
*"

He doesn't want to finish the question, as if merely voicing it makes it true. He just looks at Keda who seems to be trying something to get the big man back to his big self..

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_

*Complication Pool: 1 of 6*

The hobgoblin, wincing as it clambered to a seated position, looked up at Calyd evenly.

*Spoiler: Calyd*
Show


"I am the last of this position's complement," it said.  The language was Goblin but the tone and pronunciation clear and refined, even if the voice was cold like the ice melting away beneath their feet.  There was something about his manner that reminded Calyd of certain officers he'd known in Chessenta's troop contingents, those with the sort of frightening dignity and detachment reserved only for veteran troops who kept icy calm to keep their subordinates in line.  The hobgoblin glanced momentarily at its companion as the other hobgoblin bled out and breathed its last, making no movement or showing any sign of emotion.  This creature was no berserker but a consummate soldier, a credit to the warlike culture of the hobgoblins.
 "There are no others," said the hobgoblin.  "Our orders were to hold this road until the time came to rejoin the main column.  I am under the command of Saarvith, Wyrmlord of the Red Hand.  But I think very little of your chances at killing him, let alone finding him."


Across the way, Mikolt had set to work with the morningstar, and though it was a heavy, unwieldy weapon, a few blows with it proved convincing enough.  The two rune markings, in turn, flared briefly with golden light and then faded into smoking, black ash as she damaged them enough to destroy the two emplaced spells.

The morningstar was certainly a more mundane weapon than the hobgoblin's weapon.  It was unwieldy to the hand, but she realised what it was shortly after destroying the second and final rune: a broadblade shortsword, more of a defensive weapon designed to block strikes - which it had done, she realised.  Not a few of the blows she'd thrown during the combat against the hobgoblin champion and its companion had gone glancing off one of these weapons.  The next question was whether and to what extent they spent picking over the spoils of the bloody battle.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Should note it's *1,100 XP each* for overcoming this encounter.

What do you do? Policing bodies and doing a thorough search of the blockade will raise the Complication Dice by 1.

----------


## Aracor

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry, it's been a busy couple of days! I haven't had time to do much here, so I missed the fact that Keda had tried to heal him.


As the healing energy from Keda's belt flows into Vokon, he gasps and chokes, then rolls over and coughs up what seems like several cups of blood. Then his eyes widen.

The ogre!

He looks, almost reflexively reaching for the Hammer of Selune, then sees the scorched ogre fallen where it fell. He allows his hands to relax, and he sits up, staring numbly, then one last single word passes his lips.

*Ow.*

----------


## danielxcutter

*"Really, if it wasn't for the lucky survivals I'd assume a couple gods explicitly had it out for us,"* muttered the greywarden.

----------


## Metastachydium

Her work done and the mace cast aside, Mikolt landed again, returning to Calyd's side to retrieve her glaive, and taking advantage of the strange blessing that was her long arms to carefully place the broadblade at the ground. With a nod and half-smile of satisfaction upon seeing Vokon rise from the ground, and another, curt but respectful nod at the hobgoblin, now likewise sitting, she shifted her weight on her glaive-hand foot. *People die, Arendi.* she retorted bluntly and dispassionately at the priest's comment (a servant of Kelemvor should be well aware of that, after all) before fixing her gaze on the ringmaster. *I see the crisis's been averted. Orders, Sublime Master?*

----------


## Alhallor

Calyd took Mikolt's glaive and immediately shifted in a comfortable stance. It was a very fine weapon indeed and it was hard for him to not make some probing slashes, surely she would lend it to him for a performance? But it was no time for glaive-envy.

The words of the goblin made Calyd shiver and from the tone he almost reflexively looked away Yes, Lieute... He shook his head. He was here to get away from all of that and then he found it again from goblins! It was almost too much to bear.

When Vokon woke up and Mikolt got her glaive back the warmage said. He says he's the only remaining soldier at this fort. They should have held this fort till they joined up with the remaining army and he serves under a wyrmlord Saarvith. He doesn't think we can win against him, let alone find him. What do we do with him? I'd say we strip him of his weapons get the fort down and send him on his way, let him take care of his fallen comrades. Calyd hesitates but then adds.

He... Speaks very clearly and pronounced. Almost like a veteran officer. Should I ask him anything else?

If they are other questions Calyd asks them as best as his goblin let him.

----------


## danielxcutter

*"Well, we killed that bugbear, I think he was a Wyrmlord, and we also killed one of their dragons, a green one,"* replied the greywarden. *"Tell him and see what he thinks of that."*

Of course, Arendi was conveniently leaving out the part that the bugbear had actually killed one of their friends, and that the dragon'd mostly been Chatty, who'd dropped out because of disagreements with the ringmaster. But Cayld didn't need to know that(yet, they'd certainly have to talk with him about that later), and the goblin didn't need to know ever.

----------


## Metastachydium

*Unsurprising and indeed.* Mikolt flicked her eyes between Calyd and Arendi, lending the latter's suggestion a nod of approval. *But regardless how he carries himself or answers that question, we cannot have the knight run loose. That would be unwise.* she went on. *Nonetheless, I would still have you ask him if he favours a burial or the pyre for the others.* she reiterated her earlier request. *We have much work to do here, I believe,* she paused to regard Alastor who seemingly was yet to regain his composure. *But I will see it done, if at all possible.*

----------


## Dexam

Keda crouches next to the sitting Vokon. "Friend Vokon, that blow looked as if it could have felled a dragon. You must be both terribly hardy and incredibly fortunate to have survived; both good traits to have in this House."

He claps a four-clawed hand on the goliath's shoulder and another burst of soothing energy from the belt flows into Vokon. Keda then stands and walks over to the blockade to begin the process of retrieving his annulats, and searching the building and the fallen for anything of interest or value.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

A second charge from the Healing Belt for Vokon: (2d8)[*15*]

----------


## Aracor

I think I should be dead. That ogre was much faster than I expected. I don't know why Vanua didn't take me, but I'm grateful that I still live.

We should finish this. I can finish dealing with the stockade.

He stands up and grabs his hammer.

Let's search the place and take anything we want, and then reduce it to rubble.

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Midafternoon, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_

*Complication Pool: 2 of 6*

Calyd continued relaying questions to their hobgoblin prisoner.

*Spoiler: Calyd*
Show

The hobgoblin gave a snort of contempt when Calyd described how the group had killed a bugbear leader in the Red Hand.  "Koth was hardly a warrior to be afraid of, if you deprived him of his minotaur pet."

Even so, there was a faint look of uncertainty as they mentioned the green dragon.

Calyd moved on to the topic of disposing of his companions.  The hobgoblin tilted his head, looking at the group with interest, flicking his gaze across to Mikolt before answering: "A great pyre would be most suitable.  Burn their forms all within this blockade that they spent their lives defending, and ensure the conflagration is great.  She Who Breathes will be pleased.  You grant a warrior's honour.  I am content."



Led by Keda and Mikolt, the circus spent some time policing bodies and recovering all there seemed to be of value in the post.  The hobgoblin's weaponry and armor was stripped from him and he was given a rough blanket with a small tie of rope to wear over his undergarments; the rest of the bodies simply had their items removed.  There didn't seem to be anything of value from unfortunate traders or anyone who had journeyed through the area, which struck them as odd given the blockade had been in place for a period of time and its purpose (apparently) had been to waylay travellers along the trail.  There was no sign of gold or trade goods, in particular.

That said, the recovered materials were both chilling and intriguing.  There were more of the runes that they'd run into previously, but more varieties had turned up once again among the hobgoblins' equipment, and then there were the sets of armor that the champions wore, and two cloaks that appeared mundane, mere unembroidered green, but carried some sort of magical aura to them...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


This is partially mechanical.  In essence, the list of all stuff recovered is below.  I have assumed _Detect Magic_ was cast, so bold text and an asterisk indicates which items are magical, but I've left the strength of the aura and its school off unless you particularly need them.  That's because you may want to prioritise uses of _identify_ - I don't know, up to you.  Runes you've encountered before I have identified, others I've left unknown - it will take an _identify_ check or a good Spellcraft check to look at them.

12xRune of _True Strike_
*1xRune*
3xRune*
1xRune**
7xRune of _Cure Moderate Wounds_
3xRune of _Hunters Mercy_
1xPotion of _Cure Serious Wounds_ (Arendi recognises this without a check.)
*2xArmor Crystals** (these were on the ogres' armor)
2xSpiked Half Plate (Large)
2xMorningstar (Large)
2xMasterwork Broadblade Shortswords
6xHandaxes
6xLongbows
*2xFull Plate**
6xStudded Leather Armor
2xHeavy Steel Shield (Large)
2xHeavy Steel Shield
6xHeavy Wooden Shield
*2xCloaks**

6xBedrolls
Inedible hobgoblin rations
Flint & Tinder
8xWaterskins
Mundane knife x4
3 rocks

Taking time to identify using Spellcraft checks, given the amount of stuff, will raise the Complication Dice by 1.  Building a pyre and destroying the blockade will also raise the dice by 1, although you could do all of these things at once and only raise it by 1 for the lot.  Destroying the blockade by fire (unless you can come up with a much faster method) is also going to take actual time - it'll likely take you until sunset.

What do you do?

----------


## Alhallor

Calyd relies the information the goblin told them and cautiously he asks him some more questions.

*Spoiler: Goblin*
Show

It's good that ya are content.
What would you do should we set you free without yer stuff? What would you're leaders do?
Did you send off traders or disposed of they're stuff?


*Spoiler: Checks*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+15)[*28*]
Sense Motive: (1d20+0)[*9*]
Use Magic Device in case Runes count as scrolls.
1: (1d20+17)[*36*]
2: (1d20+17)[*32*]
3: (1d20+17)[*33*]

----------


## Metastachydium

Once the hobgoblin made its will known, Mikolt offered the prisoner one last grave, solemn nod, simply stating *It will be done.* before silently entrusting her glaive once more to the tried and tested Calyd. Her hand shifted to her belt for a moment: with the fighting over and the current priorities set, the pain of her fresh wounds, including that grievous one that nailed her feet to the ground for a few terrifying moments, caught up with her, and it had to go. They did not have all the time in the world for all they had to do here.

The warmth of the healing was yet to subside when she was already in the air again. She was hardly quite as well suited for the task of bringing the structure down as Vokon was, but she would do her part  and make sure the pyre would rise as the palisade falls. Having retrieved the morningstar, she got down to work, methodically. She wasn't nearly as comfortable in the wilderness as Keda or even the Sublime Master, but she had lit fires, bonfires even, before. The large, wet logs would feed the fire  but only once they got the to burn. She smashed up the table and chairs atop the tower and tore up the boards of the towertop, setting the wood, broken thin, aside, away from the doomed edifice. She scoured the room just under once more, in hope of finding some rough fabric or a few straw mattresses. Motioning to Calyd to lead the enemy knight away from the building, she even attempted to gather up and sweep together as much straw as she could, piling it all up by the smashed wood and weighing it down with splintered boards.

She only stiopped for a moment, focusing her gaze on the captive briefly to then reach into her pack and retrieve a simple set of loose, light linen clothes and an equally unassuming grey travelling cloak to toss them at the hobgoblin's feet: they would serve the warrior better than the awkward blanket. And with that, she was off again, now here and now there, hammering the walls from the top down, splintering the broken gate further up, erecting more piles of material that seemed easier to ignite than the great rafters or pulling the fallen bodies closer together. 

She payed little heed to Calyd, carrying on with the interrogation or Aeric, hopefully busying himself with sorting out the spoils. She would have been of little help to either, just as the two (unless, of course, the human wished to spend more arcane might on this venture) were unlikely to help much with the demolition itself. There was efficacy in breaking down the task to manageable pieces. And _it would be done_, by nightfall, if all went well.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Let's heal some: I'll spend the last two charges of the belt, separately: (4d8)[*19*].

In other news, M. will offer up a peasant's outfit (based on the description in the SRD, I doubt it won't fit) and a cloak from one of her traveller's outfits to the crusader and then go smash up stuff, starting with the less sturdy bits. Do I need to roll for that?

----------


## Saintheart

_The Blockade,
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Sunset, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_

*Complication Pool: 3 of 6*

The fire burned high.

Although it had taken some time and effort to start it, the blockade's timbers now were roaring with light and illumination, and the pillar of smoke rolled high into the reddening sky.  Within lay the bodies of the hobgoblins, except for their one companion who stood quietly under a mangrove at the edge of the clearing and watched as the fire roared higher.

Calyd was thinking about what the hobgoblin had said in response to his queries.  He had casually replied that they had ended those travellers who had come south down the trail, and such of their goods that had been recovered - mostly trade goods - had gone back with an emissary from Saarvith to the Wyrmlord's base, which was somewhere deep in the mangroves well off to the west.  The hobgoblin didn't know its precise location - none of the blockade's occupiers had, as a security precaution - but Saarvith certainly would not be alone therein.

Calyd had asked him what he would do if set free with none of his gear.  The hobgoblin's reply was delivered calmly and without any bravado: survive. 
 The marshlands were not uncontested ground and he had little doubt that were he to enter them unarmoured and unarmed, many within would seek to end his life.  But he had faith in his own abilities, and in She Who Breathes who had ordained he live when all others around him had fallen.  Whether through the mangroves, or around them, he would return to his clan, in the mountains, and there, rearm.

As for what his leaders would do, that was for them.  He did not presume to know their minds.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


No, Mikolt doesn't have to roll on any of those.  Note the time has advanced, everyone.

As for the runes, Calyd's talent working with both magical aurae and magical writings actually allows him to identify the spells remaining in the runes that are unidentified:

1xRune of Haste
3xRune of Conviction (CL 6)
1xRune of Divine Favor (CL 9)

What do you do now? It's getting on toward sunset, so are you planning on pushing travel into the night hours, or something else...?

----------


## Metastachydium

Mikolt stood tall and solemnly motionless, glaive held straight close to her body, as if she were serving in a proper funerary guard of honour as she gazed into the fire. It was a comforting, if melancholy feeling, upholding the customs of war like that, and there was a comfort greater yet in the chaotic circus people lending their aid to that, willingly and without protest. And yet, she wasn't perfectly comfortable. They were still in hostile territory  contested, at best; sooner than later they would have to withdraw for the night, perhaps to the previous camp. She would suggest that, once time was right  but it wasn't yet the proper time for talking.

----------


## Aracor

Vokon eventually shakes himself out of the fog he was in, and expends his own healing resources for his wracked body.

Charge 1: (2d8)[*14*]
Charge 2: (2d8)[*7*]
Charge 3: (2d8)[*16*]

*Spoiler*
Show

That puts him at 54/59. Good enough for now.

----------


## Saintheart

_On the Trail
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Near midnight, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_

*Complication Pool: 6 of 6*

The glow of the blockade burning persisted on the northern horizon for a good hour or so.  The circus spent that time and more trudging back down the trail, amid stinging swarms of mosquitoes and among the croaking of distant frogs.  The heat of the day _did_ let up, a little, but the night was still a deep, dark, thick haze of warmth, the moon a silver smear in the sky where clouds gathered and the humidity mounted.

More moisture in the air than around them, though; there wasn't a pool of water they found that wasn't stinking or rancid.  There were a couple of _marouleh_ trees that Alastor spotted, which normally had water-heavy fruit, but the two the halfling looked over were withered and dying, a dangerous proposition for consumption.  So the circus had to content itself with its waterskins and rations as it carried on down the dark and dim road of the trail through the swamp.

Eventually Keda pointed out a half-reasonable-looking clearing by the road, and near-exhausted, the group turned in for the night.  Nothing, at least, disturbed their rest from outside.  Within was another matter.

Calyd had tied the hobgoblin's wrists well with the rope that was available.  The problem was not the knot.  The problem was the rope itself.  And more relevantlt, a shard of bone that had been left behind by some predator years or even decades before.  That, and the appalling luck that led the hobgoblin to be placed and left to sleep next to it.  And that the hobgoblin's hands had brushed across a surprisingly sharp section of the bone and near-cut itself.

It took the hobgoblin a few hours, feigning rest, feigning sleep, waiting for moments when whoever was watch in the circus was distracted, to cut further into the twine holding its wrists.  And then another hour, once its hands had been freed, to then slice through the rope bonds at its ankles.  And, finally, when the night was darkest and its eyesight was at full capacity, to wait for a moment when Alastor - who had been on watch and was down the other end of the small camp - was least observant, and get up and go sprinting into the mangroves, relying on its eyesight to guide it even if the noise of its escape was unavoidable ...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do? Alastor is awake and heard something, but everyone else is still asleep and needs rousing...

----------


## Saintheart

_On the Trail of the Hobgoblin
Lhespenbog, Cannath Vale
Near midnight, 19 Mirtul
1372 DR, Year of Wild Magic_

*Complication Pool: 0 of 6*

Keda set off in pursuit.

He'd been in the strange, twilight world that was what could be called 'resting' in This Place, and the combination of Alastor's hurried call and the sound of crashing through trees were plenty enough to rouse him.

It became very apparently very quickly that trying to catch the hobgoblin by sight or sound alone wasn't going to work - as such.  Even though it didn't have a strong lead - yet - the hobgoblin had clearly decided to put everything into its flight, and it at least had the same capacity for seeing in the dark as Keda did.  And the night was overcast with heavy cloud, and the song of every other animal in the marshland rose up in a chorus of noise, disguising even the hobgoblin's crashing footsteps as it scrambled through the swamp.

But then, being unable to see or hear the target was how most hunts began.  And Keda had hunted in places far worse than this Place which smelled of bad water and was rife with tiny, buzzing insects that nonetheless avoided his foreign flesh.  Gaining more confidence with the ground with the passing moments, Keda turned his initially slow, careful steps into larger and larger strides and finally to bounds, vaulting from one great, gnarled tree root to the next, across the black, warm soil and broken pools of water among the mangroves.

The trail he followed was clear: haste meant the hobgoblin could not cover its tracks, and its manner of flight was like any other desperate quarry: in one direction, and only choosing a different direction more out of a sudden impulse or need rather than any particular plan.  It stumbled, at one point, leaving a heavy dint in the black ground, crushing five delicate-looking flowers whose yellow phosphorescent sap bled on the earth as Keda arrived, the luminosity fading nonetheless.  Despite the wild all around him, Keda was actually reasonably comfortable.  Strong as the hobgoblin's constitution and will to flee was, the neraphim had the feeling its burst of fear-inspired haste would be deserting it.  And Keda's relatively silent pursuit might cause it some reassurance, which would make the hunt easier.

So it was Keda's relative comfort with the pursuit that allowed a part of his mind to register the object.

It was lodged in a low-hanging mangrove branch, presumably left there.  It was a sort of hard, nail-like piece of material, curved in shape and faded, as though it had lost its colour.  There was enough time and interest in Keda's mind to slow for a moment to consider it, and his long experience with the hunt registered it for what it was...

*Spoiler: Keda*
Show

It was part of a discarded carapace.  Many creatures, both in This Place and Home, had to periodically discard the hard, chitinous armour that protected their outer forms as the inner form grew.  This was exactly like that; Keda didn't know the local word for _crab,_ or _crustacean,_ but he would have recognised the concept: this was part of a molted section of a creature's carapace.

Which was not significant in itself.  What was significant was what it told the young neraph.  Things had come to Home from Other Places, and those things often had a biology that made them survivable in many such Places.  Some were most suited to watery environments.  Perhaps they had grown and adapted from a watery place so well as to move to Other Places.  It mattered little.  This particular part of carapace came from the pincer of a creature that the neraph called _Sha'hul._  Whether the name had been taken to other places or not, Keda was aware enough to know one of the local names for it was _Chuul._  A hunter that preferred such watery haunts as the mangrove.

_Sha'hul_ were cowardly but dangerous; one would not likely have shed its skin so openly unless it knew and dominated the surrounds such as to be a near-apex predator.  Given how _Sha'hul_ lived, lingered, fed, and died, the odds were good he was trailing the hobgoblin into a chuul's territorial mark.  Which meant things were, presumably, more complex.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What do you do, *Dexam*? The most obvious choices are to continue trailing the hobgoblin into this monster's territory, or you could just turn back.  Or delay, or bring back the others, or do something else.  The webpage reference is not by accident, Keda at least can be taken to be familiar with the abilities of default chuul, even if this chuul turns out to be different in some way.

----------


## Metastachydium

Mikolt woke thoroughly unimpressed. Who she was unimpressed with, she wasn't sure yet. The hobgoblin, herself, whoever was on watch, maybe Calyd  it was a bit early to tell. The prisoner was apparently loose, however, and the first priority was remedying that  unpleasant as that duty promised to be. This was the altercation with the orcs all over again, except with less welcoming conditions thrown in. She would have to learn to sleep in her boots. And her weapons tied to her hands, somehow. For now, she had to do with the glaive, hastily picked up from the ground.

For all that haste, she only barely managed to catch up with Keda, easy as it would have appeared to follow the hulking figure of the neraph for someone with her eyesight shaped by unending gloom, but catch up she did, even if it took choosing a more noisy and inelegant approach than what she favoured  as well as Keda slowing down unexpectedly. *What is it?* she asked the neraph's back breathily, scanning the darkness for trouble.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Out of curiosity:
Hide (with HiPS, at a -10 penalty for moving at full speed): (1d20+5)[*10*]; and
Move Silently (at -12 for moving at full speed through overgrown wetland): (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## Dexam

Being no stranger to being both hunter and hunted, Keda knew the warning signs when he saw them: if this creature felt secure enough in its domain to leave the cast-offs of  its growth just lying around, it was clearly the apex predator of the region and felt no threat from being hunted. Based on the size of that carapace, it was not a small creature either.

Spying Mikholt flapping about overhead, he calls her over while he catches his breath. _"Sha'hul,"_ he says quietly as she lands. "A dangerous predator that has claimed this area as it's own, and not a small one by the looks of those leavings. Is the prisoner worth risking our lives for recapture? I do not think so. It is likely that the hobgoblin will fall to the _Sha'hul_, whatever it preys upon, or the terrain itself." He eyes Mikholt. "If we do want to recapture, then it means a slower, more careful pursuit, and those wings will be more hindrance than help in that plant growth." He starts slowly retracing his path back to their camp site.

----------


## Metastachydium

Mikolt glared into the swamp air ahead and her grasp on the glaive's shaft tightened. _Sha'hul_ meant nothing to her; failure, on the other hand She was familiar with the sting of that. *I don't like to leave a task half-done.* her voice had an obstinate, grim ring to it. She appeared to be in no hurry to turn around. *Especially if I'm not blameless in that there is a task.*

----------

